# Gold & Silver: Why??



## I-Enjoy-Living:D (Apr 19, 2013)

Why would anyone want to trade for gold or silver when SHTF? Gold and silver can't save your life. Gold would basically be worthless since you can't eat it, burn it, purify water with it. I guess they would want it to be rich when the disaster is over but why wouldn't they focus on actually getting supplies to live through the disaster before they think about being rich afterwards?? :/ I don't get it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Like I've said before, I prefer copper plated lead.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I-Enjoy-Living:D said:


> Why would anyone want to trade for gold or silver when SHTF? Gold and silver can't save your life. Gold would basically be worthless since you can't eat it, burn it, purify water with it. I guess they would want it to be rich when the disaster is over but why wouldn't they focus on actually getting supplies to live through the disaster before they think about being rich afterwards?? :/ I don't get it.


I can only speak for myself, but physical gold and silver are a very important part of my preps because not all SHTF situations result in a total breakdown of society. I prepare for the "big one" where we are overrun with mutant zombie bikers and the government breaks down into complete anarchy. But odds of that actually happening are still extremely low.

On the other hand, the odds of a localized situation are pretty high - almost guaranteed over the course of a lifetime. This could be something like a hurricane or earthquake. Where I live it means blizzards and tornadoes. It could even be something unique to your family such as a job loss or a small business failing. The point is, for these "small" SHTF situations we need to have cash on hand. If you trust Federal Reserve Notes, then by all means keep a few thousand dollars cash in a fire safe at home. I do not trust the Federal Reserve System nor the value of the dollar, so gold and particularly silver make sense for my situation. I.E. I cannot pay my property taxes with 50 pound bags of rice if my best client goes bankrupt and cannot pay me. But I can sell off a couple oz of gold and at least keep my house.


----------



## Gary (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm not surprised that you haven't gotten many replies to this question; I posed the same question a couple of months ago and got chewed out because I didn't search for the topic prior to posing my own question; you should look it up, search for it in the search bar, you'll be amazed at the negative comments I received. Some of the "older" members think you're a hypocrite for thinking that they are the ones who are crazy because they "horde" small amounts of gold....even though you didn't say anything negative in your question.
I did receive a few positive comment though that did change my mind that changed my mind about whether or not I'm going to get a small amount of gold for my bug out bag, not enough to weigh me down but just enough to barter with. Really search for my post, maybe you'll find the answer's there.
I made the argument that so called "precious metals" are only precious because of the value that man puts on it,, that there is no use for gold when it comes to surviving and that got a couple of peoples blood to boiling!

You'll have to search the "General Discussion" forum and "General Talk" or something like that to find my original post "Gold and Silver Really?"


MayWeAllSurvivebuttheZomies
Peace
Gary


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Gold and silver are for wealth preservation not disaster preparation. I am selling a property at the end of the month and it will result in a huge cash surplus. I am putting a solar system on my house that will be big enough to run my freezers, refrigerator and well pump and a few lights. Once that is installed I am completely done prepping and will go into maintenance mode, I've been prepping for over 20 years.

So for people that have money and don't need more preps, precious metals is a way to preserve the excess wealth I have because I believe an economic collapse is imminent and I don't want to get caught with paper money that is worthless.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Because "SHTF" will not be a life time event. Its likely a very short term event - even 3 years would be considered short term. Once its done man (as has been demonstrated by world history) will return to his roots of barter, trade, capitalism and accumulation. Gold and Silver will be a far more trusted measure of currency then most other. And while those who claim copper/brass (ie ammo) are better remember this - gold and silver can't easily be shot back at you.

The world's history is quite clear. Gold is a currency and has been for thousands of years, silver probably a few hundred years.



I-Enjoy-Living:D said:


> Why would anyone want to trade for gold or silver when SHTF? Gold and silver can't save your life. Gold would basically be worthless since you can't eat it, burn it, purify water with it. I guess they would want it to be rich when the disaster is over but why wouldn't they focus on actually getting supplies to live through the disaster before they think about being rich afterwards?? :/ I don't get it.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Silver coins are possibly the oldest mass-produced form of coinage. Silver has been used as a coinage metal since the times of the Greeks; their silver drachmas were popular trade coins. The ancient Persians used silver coins between 612-330 BC. Before 1797, British pennies were made of silver.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Gary said:


> I'm not surprised that you haven't gotten many replies to this question; I posed the same question a couple of months ago and got chewed out because I didn't search for the topic prior to posing my own question; you should look it up, search for it in the search bar, you'll be amazed at the negative comments I received. Some of the "older" members think you're a hypocrite for thinking that they are the ones who are crazy because they "horde" small amounts of gold....even though you didn't say anything negative in your question.
> I did receive a few positive comment though that did change my mind that changed my mind about whether or not I'm going to get a small amount of gold for my bug out bag, not enough to weigh me down but just enough to barter with. Really search for my post, maybe you'll find the answer's there.
> I made the argument that so called "precious metals" are only precious because of the value that man puts on it,, that there is no use for gold when it comes to surviving and that got a couple of peoples blood to boiling!
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you got such a hard time Gary. Most of the time it's not that way here.

For some reason this subject can get into some heated discussions although I can't figure out why. In any other type of prepping most say it's whatever floats your boat. Most prep for different reasons and these require different items. But on this topic it's another matter.

Frankly I could care less what others think about me buying silver. I do it for me and my family. I don't do this and forgo other preps. This is part of my prepping. I buy small amounts at a time because I don't have the money to buy large quantities of anything. The guns and ammo I have are built up from years of buying. Same with my food stocks and other prepping items. Some here say that with brass and lead for precious metals they can get all of the other stuff they want. Like Bob Barker used to say "come on down". Your welcome to try.

Now to answer both questions posed earlier, I buy silver. I can't afford gold although I do have a friend who is doing exactly that and has been doing it for years. I buy silver for several reasons:

1. As a long term investment. Precious metal prices fluctuate but I am betting on the price rising long term.

2. In a SHTF situation, what happens after things settle down? It's nearly impossible for you to stock enough of everything and some things you will find you need that you never even would have considered. First people will trade items then barter services. What happens if the person who has what you want doesn't need anything you have or has no need for your services? Gold and Silver will be an option. Both have been used as currency for centuries. I don't think that will change.

3. I don't know if you think an economic collapse is coming but I do. If that happens and the dollar collapses and becomes worthless (ok, more so than it is now) then precious stones and metals will become much more valuable. You will have the capacity to purchase items when others don't.

This is JMHO, YMMV


----------



## 5Runner (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes, the search feature is there...but sometime fresh discussion is nice for fresh members (speaking for myself). Those of you that have talked it over a hundred times can ignore, or share...your choice. In the back of my mind have also wondered....gold and silver? why? Same reason for thinking this..."that's a freaking vanity item of man's making...value that's only perceived" Well...thanks, prepping/forum veterans, for explaining it yet again.

I think this phrase answers a lot for me; thanks.



Montana Rancher said:


> So for people that have money and don't need more preps, precious metals is a way to preserve the excess wealth I have because I believe an economic collapse is imminent and I don't want to get caught with paper money that is worthless.


Gold and silver is for senior preppers, not freshmen or even sophomores. I have sooooo many other items to focus on first (immediate life preservation items), but I've already made great headway since I started last Nov. This makes me realize that in "20 years" (hopefully sooner...) you get to a point that you can think about wealth preservation. Gotta have wealth first.

I have a few silver coins from my old (small) coin collection. I put them in a special box with my preps. I felt so stupid. It makes more sense now...

I have also thought about getting the small money we do have saved out of electronic savings (banks) and into a (small) wad of cash at home. This thread make me think beyond that first step of banking collapse, but the next step of dollar de-value. Huh? duh...

The other thought is saving "cash" is more likely to get spent when you have a weak and comfortable moment and you really want to buy something particular. Having gold/silver makes it much, much harder to spend it frivolously (as some of us may do from time to time).

Thanks for the new (old) thread, and the wise advice.


----------



## Alaska (Nov 28, 2012)

because twinkies and spam can be eatin.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Gold and silver will be worth the same after normalcy returns whereas any paper currency, stocks or bonds will likely be worthless.
Precious metals are your financial insurance policy. During a collapse in government or social services money will very quickly become worthless. So will gold and silver except to those who have the necessities and more. Those people in positions of power - be it "military" might, gang tactics or just good planning will have things to trade for gold and silver but at very inflated prices. They know you can't eat or drink metals but they have more than enough so they will ask for something they want for what you need. They are in the position to profit from the miseries of others - and they will.


----------



## Gary (Jan 24, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Silver coins are possibly the oldest mass-produced form of coinage. Silver has been used as a coinage metal since the times of the Greeks; their silver drachmas were popular trade coins. The ancient Persians used silver coins between 612-330 BC. Before 1797, British pennies were made of silver.


Just had a quick question........
When buying your silver or gold, be it in the form of "old" gold coins or in small troy ounce bars, will people automatically pay one gold coin or one troy ounce bar for a cup of water, something to eat, or a roof for the night? I'm having a hard time imagining that. But my real question is this........How would you know how much of a bar or coin to break off to pay for what you want?
I mean no disrespect this is an honest question I have for anybody. Who's going to determine and measure out how much your gold is worth after the SHTF; none of us want to just get ripped off? I myself plan to buy small troy ounce bars, they just seem like they would be the easiest to break apart.

MayWeAllSurvivebuttheZombies
Peace
Gary


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

Gary, why not get a mix of weights? Gold Eagles come in 1 oz, 1/2 oz, 1/4 oz, and 1/10 oz. Junk silver...old dimes, quarters, etc...

Save the big bars (I have 10 oz silver bars), for big purchases. Slicing bars into pieces...will be difficult to trade with...as origin and authenticity would be hard to ascertain.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Gary said:


> Just had a quick question........
> When buying your silver or gold, be it in the form of "old" gold coins or in small troy ounce bars, will people automatically pay one gold coin or one troy ounce bar for a cup of water, something to eat, or a roof for the night? I'm having a hard time imagining that. But my real question is this........How would you know how much of a bar or coin to break off to pay for what you want?
> I mean no disrespect this is an honest question I have for anybody. Who's going to determine and measure out how much your gold is worth after the SHTF; none of us want to just get ripped off? I myself plan to buy small troy ounce bars, they just seem like they would be the easiest to break apart.
> 
> ...


Currently all of my silver is in junk silver (per 1965 silver dimes, quarters, half dollars and dollars) they are 90% silver and the amount of silver is proportional to the denomination I.e. 5 dimes = 2 quarters = 1 half dollar etc.

The 10% other is copper and zinc I think but anyway that makes the coins harder and they last longer. They are perfect here in the US as everyone knows what they look like and until recently they weren't worth counterfitting. I would stay away from silver bars and coins (refered to as bullion) if you want them for trade post SHTF except for perhaps American Eagles or Canadian Maple Leafs but then you are forced to trade in full ounce increments.

My plans are to open a trading post when things settle down, there will be some stock on hand which I've already buried, but mostly it is a place for people to come and trade, more like a swap meet. Silver coins will facilitate that process since Joe with chickens to sell needs wood, but Laurie the wood girl doesn't need them but would take sugar, and of course Jerry the sugar hoarder needs chickens, so by using coins they can all trade what they are selling for silver and then trade the silver back for what they need.

It also makes it easy to hire people and pay a wage or cover a larger transaction say selling chickens for 6 months and accumulating silver to later purchase a firearm or tractor. Anyway you get the point.

Oh and BTW gold is useful in barter too but in my system the ratio is 7 ounces of silver to 1 ounce gold which is the historic ratio.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh and about rehashing the same subject, I am seeing the value in it as I find the discussions get more condensed and informative as people refine strategies, and sometimes the threads get hijacked.


----------

